# Cricket Eggs



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey

I got some adult crickets 3 weeks ago. I bought a kricket keeper, placed them in with some food (veggi peelings from dinner) and some soil in a transparent pot (what u get slings in the post in). Within a few hours there was a female laying eggs. Hundreds of them....
I took the pot out and then placed it in a plastic cricket-box. Sprayed it with a bit of water. Kept it at room temp. 

3 weeks have been and theres been no change. Does this mean they are all dead or is it taking them a long time to hatch? 

Warning: Ive noticed the odd cricekt roaming my house recently. I couldn't work out how they were getting out. So i watched the enclosure for a while. I seems the females know how to get out, they jump up to the lid and push those flaps up where the tubes go. Damn things! Ive had to tape them down. FEMALES KNOW HOW TO ESCAPE!!! AGHHH!!!


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

not to sure id give it another 2-3 weeks....

if you want to try and breed crickets again here's a good care sheet on how to do it....

Pro Geckos - Cricket Care


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Depends what species of cricket you've got. Brown house cricket eggs take 3 weeks at 20C, 2 weeks at 25C, they die at temps lower than 20C. Black cricket eggs take 12 days at 25C, and they die at temperatures lower than that. Silent crickets eggs take 3-4 weeks at 22C, 2 weeks at 25C and again they die below 22C. It's best to incubate cricket eggs at 30C, that way you get the fastest hatching time (just over a week)


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Bloody hell, In that take i best start putting them somewhere worm. Mayb under my bed! Ive just left it on top of my sterio and forgot about them. Im sure my room gets too cold.


----------



## krashe09 (Jun 7, 2012)

I never knew that either, Luckily I keep mine on top of the beardy viv so keeps them nice and warm but don't know what I will do come winter, Guess I will just have to set up a heat lamp for eggs then.


----------

